# Velux skylight with leaking gasket



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you called Velux? If it's only a year old then it should be a warranty issue if it's the gasket. Have you tried recreating the leak with a hose? 

Regardless of the issue silicon and/or tape is not the solution.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Velux is pretty much the standard bearer in the US skylight market. If it is leaking at the glass, its a covered warranty item.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I do not think the glass is leaking although I do not rule it out entirely. My main suspicion is an installation issue, resulting in the gasket not making firm contact with the skylight. I tried to search the internet and watch a few youtube videos but could not find any definitive information about all the installation steps that an DIY person should follow if they were trying to install the skylight in order to make a better educated opinion. 

My suspicion about an installation issue was fueled a few things: 

Seeing Velux flashing kits sold separately from the skylight itself. I know that my roofer did not use a kit. He made step flashing to go up along side the curb using a roll of pliable metal flashing that would have been used elsewhere on the roof. I am not sure what was used along the face of the curb that would bear the onslaught of water running off the higher section of the roof or if that part of the flashing was reused from the previous skylight (as a side note - the old skylights were domed plastic skylights with a few visible micro-cracks by the end of their life but had not leaked for 27 years).
Since nothing is placed over over the topside of the rafter frame, I wonder if those old 2x4 were a bit warped or otherwise not level which could reduce the evenness of pressure being applied to the gasket? As it appears from a visual inspection that the seal is dependent on the weight of the skylight and every thing being level (square).
As alluded to in the first post, it appears the skylight is not exactly square when looking directly down from above the opening (looking down perpendicular to the roof pitch). Since the leading outward edge of the rubber gasket is touching the skylight frame on one end while not on the other. Interestingly the other skylight which is not leaking is much more obviously un-square, having one corner so tightly fitted that a small finger can not be inserted underneath the edge, while the other end has plenty of clearance.
I did recreate the leak using a water hose with a shower head dispersion nozzle to simulate a rain patter. (that leak is shown in the close up photo). I did that after the roofer from a year ago came out to inspect and in theory fix the problem, but since I did not see anything visibly changed I tested again. I contacted the roofer again but got radio silence in response. But your questioning of the skylight vs flashing makes me realize I should repeat this exercise by only spraying the roof instead of spraying both the roof and skylight. To help further isolate the source of the leak.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Since your roofer made his own flashing, I doubt velux will pay. And I'd get the roofer who did the job back to fix it. Any decent company should be willing to do repairs on their work if it's only one year old. We put a 5 year workmanship warranty on our jobs.


----------

